# All in good fun, Fauxtographer



## Timoris (Feb 1, 2012)

woops


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2012)

I dont get it.. what did he do that was so wrong?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2012)

How do you know his image isn't 3x more awesome than yours?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2012)

PS.. when you buy a 7D, it doesnt come with 18-55 KIT.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> PS.. when you buy a 7D, it doesnt come with 18-55 KIT.



18-135mm right? 

I can't say it looks like he's using one though. The lens would be a bit more... well... erect... If it were a 18-135mm kit lens.


----------



## Timoris (Feb 1, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> How do you know his image isn't 3x more awesome than yours?


 
You're right, I don't. For all I know he has a Phd in Adobe. 

However, my cell pic is for reference "Come back to this", it says.

My point is along the lines of "Why spend soo much on a camera when a point and shoot would do the job for what you are using it for?"

And yes, I did "Like" you today.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 1, 2012)

Why question what people spend their money on, and how they use it?

Thanks for the like though.

I know this was "all in fun", but it just didn't strike me as funny today. *shrug*
I think I am getting soft in my old age.
Maybe I take offense to the wearing the hat backwards remark. Cuz I wear my hat backwards too.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 1, 2012)

Kinda hard to shoot with hat facing forward.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 1, 2012)

OP geez, at least he is shooting.  I started a new studio lighting class tonight and the professor asked everyone what they've been shooting since basic lighting class  a few weeks ago many replied "nothing".


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> PS.. when you buy a 7D, it doesnt come with 18-55 KIT.



Maybe some doofus on another pix forum is doing a Lens Across America......... with a Canon kit lens.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > PS.. when you buy a 7D, it doesnt come with 18-55 KIT.
> ...



Or maybe he bought this package: Amazon.com: Canon EOS 7D Digital Camera + Canon 18-55 Zoom Lens + Canon 75-300 Telephoto Zoom Lens + .40x Super Wide Angle Fisheye Lens + 2x Telephoto Lens + 4 Piece Macro Kit + 16GB Memory Card + 3 Year Celltime Warranty: Camera & Photo

Which, I will admit, is a TERRIBLE package to buy with a 7D. Who would really sell this to someone. Seriously.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> Or maybe he bought this package: .........
> 
> Which, I will admit, is a TERRIBLE package to buy with a 7D. Who would really sell this to someone. Seriously.



Or his L-glass is in the shop and the kit lens is a loaner.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 1, 2012)

480sparky said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe he bought this package: .........
> ...



I'd probably just shelf my camera if I got a kit lens as a loaner for a fancy piece of glass... I don't know about you, Sparky. But I could wait until my baby came back to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I'd probably just shelf my camera if I got a kit lens as a loaner for a fancy piece of glass... I don't know about you, Sparky. But I could wait until my baby came back to me.



I dunno.  If my best glass was out of service, I'd still have an itchy trigger finger.


----------



## naptime (Feb 2, 2012)

i wish i would catch somebody taking a picture of me or my daughter and making fun of us while we are out trying to learn, and bond.


i didn't think the hat was funny. i would turn my hat around too, so i could see.
i didn't think the bag was funny. what should he put his gear in, a grocery store plastic bag?
i didn't think the kit lens was funny. i'm hoping to get a kit with one next week. (actually two kits.)
i didn't think shooting on auto was funny. it's there for a reason. not everyone is a pro photographer. there are no prerequisites when buying an expensive camera. 
i didn't think the subject was funny. perhaps he is a tourist, taking a tourist snapshot. much like your cell phone pic. and he's probably happy with it.



why does any of the above make him a fauxtographer? was he handing out business cards, with his cool watermark, and his facebook photographer page on it, offering to shoot weddings for a special sale of only $250.00 if you are one of the first 100 callers?

just looks like a tourist or a beginner to me.


now, the ONE thing i did laugh at....

using a pop up flash, on subject matter 100 meters away.


but, i guess i only found that funny, because i've been doing a lot of research and studying lately, so i know better.



i don't know. call me a sensitive beginner. i know you posted this "all in good fun" but as a beginner who would look just like this, albeit without the popup lash, i rather took offense to it. all i got was that you were patting yourself on the back and climbing up on a pedestal because you aren't a lowly beginner.


----------



## naptime (Feb 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



even if you were leaving for vacation.

you'd rather get no pics, than to get pics with a kit lens?


it's the photographer, not the equipment right?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 2, 2012)

Naptime, just know that Tim isn't the make fun of others to feel better type. He's a good guy.

Me, on the other hand...


----------



## Timoris (Feb 2, 2012)

woops


----------



## Crollo (Feb 2, 2012)

Timoris said:


> My point is along the lines of "Why spend soo much on a camera when a point and shoot would do the job for what you are using it for?"



Why should he only be limited to shooting studio with his DSLR instead of shooting outdoor snapshots as well? That's like saying there's no point in driving anywhere if you can just walk.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Feb 2, 2012)

Timoris said:


> On second though, yeeeeaaaah. I'm sorry if it appeared that I was harsh, I really did not mean it that way.
> 
> It happened that I saw his flash out of the corner of my eye, turned around and then one thing lead to another.
> 
> ...



I get it now.  It is all about money with you, right?

What a weirdo.


----------

